# Mac eyeshadows that can be used for eyebrow fillers?



## catemoody (Aug 16, 2009)

i have dark brown hair and light brown eyebrows and am looking for a mac eyeshadow colour to fill them in with a shade darker.

any recommendations? what does everyone else use to fill in their brows?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 16, 2009)

I like Mystery


----------



## Roseeh1904 (Aug 16, 2009)

swiss chocolate or dark edge are really good


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Aug 16, 2009)

I really <3 Espresso.


----------



## makeba (Aug 16, 2009)

dark edge is what i use for my brows
brun is a nice one too


----------



## vesperholly (Aug 16, 2009)

Mystery is great on me with an angled brush. NW20 with dark blonde hair.


----------



## haru5 (Aug 16, 2009)

Espresso. I think this works for a lot of people.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 16, 2009)

I have dark brown hair and brows, and I use Dark Edge to fill mine in... don't know what I'm going to use when it's gone though! Maybe try Espresso, or if that's too dark, Cork.


----------



## XoMakeup (Aug 16, 2009)

I have dark brown hair. I use cork to fill mine in. If cork is too light then i would say go for Espresso.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Aug 16, 2009)

i use brun.<3


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 16, 2009)

I find Espresso to be too dark for me, and I have dark brown brows, I like to use wedge instead!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Aug 16, 2009)

My favorite MA filled in my brows with Mystery (would never have chose it ) and since I'm hooked. SO yeah one more vote for mystery, I have black brown hair right now, worked with my black and brown hair too.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 16, 2009)

I use Cork or Brun


----------



## jenixxx (Aug 17, 2009)

Brun !


----------



## Tahti (Aug 18, 2009)

Espresso, it's amazing!


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 18, 2009)

I use Omega


----------



## Susanne (Aug 18, 2009)

Espresso!


----------



## Poupette (Aug 18, 2009)

I use Coquette.


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 18, 2009)

Expresso


----------



## Vlcatko (Aug 20, 2009)

I am NW 15 with brown hair and a tad lighter brows, I use Coquette and it looks really natural - if Coquette was too light (or maybe I wanted a bolder look), I would try Mystery.


----------



## sunshine817 (Aug 21, 2009)

Charcoal Brown


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 21, 2009)

Sounds so weird but I use Smut (after I've gone over my brows with Stud brow pencil).


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 21, 2009)

Espresso


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2009)

Omega is a great neutral for filling brows.


----------



## User38 (Aug 21, 2009)

omega, espresso, brun


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 21, 2009)

i use brown down on my eyebrows sometimes


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Aug 24, 2009)

I have dark brown hair and I've been using Espresso forever!  I usually comb my brows with a spooly to lighten it up a little and to make it look more natural afterwards.


----------



## esperanza0905 (Aug 25, 2009)

let me be offtopic a bit...
My opinion that the best e/s for brows is Clarins shade-09 Chestnut freeze. it's matte brown/greyish. I don't like redish brown cos it looks funny applied on my brows.
just love it, it looks so natural...


----------



## ForgetRegret (Aug 25, 2009)

I love Brun...I've got dark auburn hair, and it looks really nice. When my hair was a bit lighter, and more red, I used Corduroy.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 25, 2009)

I used Brun when I had dark brown hair.  I'm currently using Smut with my black/brown hair.


----------

